# GC 8.0, Sitzposition einstellen bei empfohlener Rahmengröße unmöglich?



## Stratoliner (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

dies ist mein erstes Posting hier im Forum und ich hoffe der(die) ein(e) oder andere kann mir helfen.

Kürzlich ein Crand Canyon 8.0 geliefert bekommen. Ein schönes Rad, zweifellos.

Bestellt habe ich es in Medium (18.5 Zoll) was laut PPS Sytem der Canyon Homepage die für mich passende Größe ist.

Ein Problem habe ich allerdings mit der richtigen Einstellung des Sattels.
Wie ich immer geglaubt habe - man berichtige mich - soll das Lot von Vorderkannte Kniescheibe durch die Padalachse fallen.
Das ist allerdings bei mir nicht möglich. Der Sattel ist zu weit vorne!
Es fehlen 3-4 cm.
Da ich annehme, das die ungekröpfte Sattelstütze bewußt von Canyon gewählt wurde, hab ich entweder ein zu kleines Rad, oder es ist Absicht von Canyon, das der Sattel vor der Normposition montiert sein soll.

Wo liegt dr Fehler?

- Zu kleines Rad?
- falsche Satelstütze?
- oder habe ich das mit dem Lot falsch verstanden?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## renderscout (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo und willkommen,

also ich fahre auch das Grand Canyon 8.0 in M bei 175 cm größe mit 82 cm Schrittlänge und es passt ideal. Ich hätte allerdings auch ne S nehmen können, fürs bequemere sitzen... Was passt dir denn im speziellen nicht am Rad?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratoliner (17. Mai 2007)

Ich vergas auf die angehängte Grafik hinzuweisen....


----------



## renderscout (17. Mai 2007)

da du bei der Sitzposition schon sportlich drinn zustehen hast würde ich sagen, dass das Bike in M evtl. zu klein für dich ist... Als ich bei mir "sportlich" eingestellt habe, wurde mir die Größe "S" angezeigt. Laut Selle Italia Anleitung ist der Sattel in der Ausgelieferten Position jedoch genau richtig eingestellt. Bei mir passt es z.B. ideal.


----------



## cisco (17. Mai 2007)

was passt denn nicht das pps bild  oder die reale position auf dem rad?


----------



## Stratoliner (17. Mai 2007)

Die reale Position auf dem Rad ist identisch mit dem auf dem PPS Bild- leider...


----------



## renderscout (17. Mai 2007)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Ein Problem habe ich allerdings mit der richtigen Einstellung des Sattels.
> Wie ich immer geglaubt habe - man berichtige mich - soll das Lot von Vorderkannte Kniescheibe durch die Padalachse fallen.
> ...



Das Lot fällt doch selbst auf dem Bild nicht durch die Pedalachse, sondern ebend genau diese 3-4 cm vor der Achse, sprich nahezu am Anfang/Rand der Pedale. Wie sieht das bei dir eigentlich aus, weshalb hast du denn überhaupt ein "problem" mit der Sitzposition? (Foto?)


----------



## hornet999 (17. Mai 2007)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Ein Problem habe ich allerdings mit der richtigen Einstellung des Sattels.
> Wie ich immer geglaubt habe - man berichtige mich - soll das Lot von Vorderkannte Kniescheibe durch die Padalachse fallen.
> Das ist allerdings bei mir nicht möglich. Der Sattel ist zu weit vorne!
> Es fehlen 3-4 cm.



@Stratoliner,
also wenn Du die Mountainbike 11/2006 zur Hand hast, kannst Du etwas über die Einstellung der Sattelposition nachlesen.  Dort ist auf Seite 103 auch ein Bild mit Lot und Pedalachse abgedruckt. Christian Pauls hält die Messschnurr nicht an die Vorderkante des Knies sondern ebenfalls ca. 3...4 cm dahinter, an den sogenannten Schienbeinkopf.

Mein Tip: 
Fahre mit der Einstellung (3...4 cm vor der Pedalachse) erst mal einen längere Runde. Wenn Du keine Knieprobleme hast, kannst Du nach und nach den Sattel etwas nach hinten schieben. Wenn der Sattel dann zu weit hinten steht, wirst Du ein "ungutes" Gefühl im Knie spüren. Ich habe es auch schon probiert um mehr Kraft auf das Pedal zu bekommen, aber schon nach ein paar Kilometern den Sattel wieder schnell nach vorne geschoben.


----------



## Stratoliner (17. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Aber wäre es dir unter Umständen möglich die besagte Seite 103 zu scannen und mir per E-Mail...

bitte!


----------



## Ronja (17. Mai 2007)

hi, wenn du wie auf der Grafik 181cm bist, finde ich M recht klein, habe 172 und fahre auch M-Rahmen, passt perfekt. ansonsten wenigstens ne gekröpfte sattelstütze nehmen. Im übrigen würde ich mehr dem Sitzgefühl folgen, als dem Lot, bei mir kommt das auch nie hin,bzw. ich bekomme Knieprobs, wenn ich das versuche einzuhalten.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## doozer2006 (18. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Beim Bestimmen der Sattelposition sollte das Lot an der Schienbeinkopf-Mitte genau 1 cm hinter die Pedalachse fallen. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist dieser Wert oft schwer zu erreichen, außer man lässt dich sein Rad auf Maß bauen. Die Empfehlungen der Sattelhersteller sind m. E. auch ziemlich dürftig. Bei meiner Sattel/Stützenkombi beispielsweise lässt sich der Sattel höchstens 1cm weit verschieben. Von daher ist eine gewisse Erfahrung bei der Rahmenwahl sicherlich nicht unangebracht.

Wenn ich mir die Daten vom PPS ansehe würde ich sagen das Bike ist für Dich eindeutig zu klein. Der größte Fehler bei den Körpermessungen ist oft die Schrittlänge. Wie hast Du denn gemessen? Ganz wichtig ist, bei der Messung mit einer Wasserwaage z.B., dass die Wasserwaage mit Druck gegen den Schritt gedrückt wird! Viele Biker sind hier zu zimperlich und wundern sich später, dass der Rahmen viel zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (18. Mai 2007)

> hi, wenn du wie auf der Grafik 181cm bist, finde ich M recht klein



finde ich auch, vorallem weil das PPS dann L als ideale Groesse ausgiebt

nur auf die Sattelposition hat die Rahmengroesse keinen Einfluss, da die Winkel gleich bleiben


----------



## Niederbayer (18. Mai 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> nur auf die Sattelposition hat die Rahmengroesse keinen Einfluss, da die Winkel gleich bleiben




Die Winkel bleiben schon gleich aber je länger die Sattelstütze ausgefahren wird umso weiter ist der Sattel hinten.


----------



## stick007 (18. Mai 2007)

aemkei77Niederbayer schrieb:


> [..]
> nur auf die Sattelposition hat die Rahmengroesse keinen Einfluss, da die Winkel gleich bleiben



Richtig.



Niederbayer schrieb:


> Die Winkel bleiben schon gleich aber je länger die Sattelstütze ausgefahren wird umso weiter ist der Sattel hinten.



Absolut gesehen ist der Sattel auf der gleichen Höhe, egal ob M oder L Rahmen. Also ist der Abstand zum Lenker auch gleich. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## cisco (18. Mai 2007)

also ich bin 181cm und sl 86cm.
ich fahre einen m rahmen, passt 100%ig.
ich kann nur sagen man muss das probieren. einfach mal ein paar meter fahren. dann wir man(n) ganz schnell merken, ob die sitzposition ok ist.
ich kann das sogar durch hin und her bewegen auf dem sattel von vorne nach hinten feststellen.
passt die position nicht meldet sich das knie schon nach kürzester zeit. auch ist die position die man sich an der wand lehnend für die einstellung zurechtlegt, ist nicht unbedingt die tatsächliche auf der biketour. nach meiner erfahrung setzt man sich intuitiv so dass es angenehm ist (natürlich nur wenn es die bikegeometrie zulässt, was bei dir der fall sein sollte).


----------



## cisco (18. Mai 2007)

ach nochwas...wenn du schon am pps probierst muss die pedale auch waagrecht stehen. dann passt es auch. siehe bild.


----------



## Mathias2297 (18. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte ein 20'' empfohlen. Ich verstehe gar nicht wie das PPS auf M kommt 

Ich würde mich schnell auf den Weg machen und ein L zumindest mal probefahren, bevor du dich mit dem Bike immer ärgerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornet999 (18. Mai 2007)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe.
> Aber wäre es dir unter Umständen möglich die besagte Seite 103 zu scannen und mir per E-Mail...
> 
> bitte!



Wenn Du mir Deine E-Mail zukommen läßt; kein Problem


----------



## SoundVibration (19. Mai 2007)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein 20'' empfohlen. Ich verstehe gar nicht wie das PPS auf M kommt
> Ich würde mich schnell auf den Weg machen und ein L zumindest mal probefahren, bevor du dich mit dem Bike immer ärgerst.



Es ist genau (!) die Grenze mit den Massen und von den Vorlieben abhängig:
Bin 180 cm, 87 cm Schrittlänge, fahre M als Hardtail (Yellowostone) und M als Fully (ES). L wäre auch gegangen, aber steile Abfahrten, versetzen oder Bäume überspringen via Bunny Hop, bei Wurzeln und Stufen ansetzen, eben alles Technische ist mit M einfacher. Falls mal was nicht funktioniert, sind auch mehr cm Bodenfreiheit am Oberrohr unter der Hose :-D.

Nur für Waldautobahnen genutzt ist wohl ein L bequemer, weil es weniger Sattelüberhhöhung hat.

Gruß


----------



## gentic (19. Mai 2007)

hi

hab gestern ein GC 8.0 in XL geordert... *ängstlichschau*


----------



## Stratoliner (20. Mai 2007)

gentic schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab gestern ein GC 8.0 in XL geordert... *ängstlichschau*



Nicht das du das falsch verstanden hast,ich bin subjektiv mit dem "kleinen" Rahmen durchaus zufrieden. Wunderte mich nur, dass der Sattel nicht Lehrbuchmäßig einzustellen ist.
Das Bike ist wunderbar handlich und wendig, es macht Spaß!
Wenn du im PPS auf "sportlich" schaltest, wird dir dann immer noch ein XL empfohlen?
Ruf zur Sicherheit mal bei Canyon an. Die sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit auf der Hotline und umbestellen kannst du jederzeit -auch telefonisch.


----------



## biketunE (20. Mai 2007)

also ich hab Größe L und bin 187cm. Schritthöhe 88-89cm... Und das Bike passt perfekt. Zack Vorbau noch umgedreht und das Ding geht ab wie Schmitz Katze. Sattel ist zwar bei max., aber es geht...

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Rein subjektiv fühlt sich das Teil wesentlich agiler an wie mein Simplon Mythos. Kann auch dran liegen dass das Mythos bocksteif ist, dass Canyon verwindet sich da deutlich mehr.

Wenn du eher Touren damit fahren möchtest und sonst eher "bequem" auf dem bike sitzt dann passt wohl XL.


----------



## gentic (20. Mai 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> also ich hab Größe L und bin 187cm. Schritthöhe 88-89cm... Und das Bike passt perfekt. Zack Vorbau noch umgedreht und das Ding geht ab wie Schmitz Katze. Sattel ist zwar bei max., aber es geht...
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Rein subjektiv fühlt sich das Teil wesentlich agiler an wie mein Simplon Mythos. Kann auch dran liegen dass das Mythos bocksteif ist, dass Canyon verwindet sich da deutlich mehr.
> 
> Wenn du eher Touren damit fahren möchtest und sonst eher "bequem" auf dem bike sitzt dann passt wohl XL.



also ich will eher bequem auf dem bike sitzen... daher kommt evtl. noch n anderer lenker dran... da ich hauptsächlich enduro fahr  und ein geiles drecksauhardtail brauch um den burley für meinen sohn dranzuhängen 

die von der hotline haben gemeint dass ich xl nehmen kann (mein centurion no pogo hatte RH 58   )


----------



## aemkei77 (21. Mai 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Die Winkel bleiben schon gleich aber je länger die Sattelstütze ausgefahren wird umso weiter ist der Sattel hinten.




Da aber die Sattelhöhe gleich bleibt, ändert sich am Sattel nix. Ganz egal ob kurzes Sitzrohr lange Sattelstütze oder langes Sitzrohr kurze Sattelstütze. Solange das Sitzrohr vom Tretlager ausgeht ists egal



			
				Startoliner schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderte mich nur, dass der Sattel nicht Lehrbuchmäßig einzustellen ist.


Das liegt oft an einem nicht ganz lehrbuchmässigen Verhältnis Fußlänge/Unterschenkel/Oberschenkel


----------



## Ronja (21. Mai 2007)

Wunderte mich nur schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht weil Du nicht aus dem lehrbuch bist!


----------

